
The Post-Agile Movement - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org//Post-Agile
======
bobm_kite9
It's almost an article of faith ob HN that things like scrum and stand-ups are
broken.

Some of us forced into sub-optimal patterns of behaviour now because the power
structures of the organisations we work in prescribe following certain Agile
"standards'.

There's lots of complaining (which is summarised in the article) but a lack of
concrete suggestions to take things forward.

What's on the top of your wish list of improvements to make?

